# Is my wife weak?



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

She's not weak, just teaching muscles she normally doesn't use.

I started off low too (like 28ish)...I comfortably shoot 44lbs or so...

Don't try to over do it, sounds like she's right on track to great shooting and enjoyment!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds spot on to me. As I'm sure you know, when shooting a bow, you're using muscles you may have never used before. I'm the same size as her, and started below 30#. Was able to go up 1-2lbs a month if I shot daily. Now I can pull around 45.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

that sounds like to me a T!

just give her some time...if she's not hunting now, there's no need to push her...


----------



## 76Scout-Dad (Feb 15, 2007)

*she's fine*

Is she weak? The answer is no. As others have posted, she's using muscles that the average person doesn't.

I've seen guys who are avid weight lifters pick up bows set at 60 or 70 pounds and struggle to pull them back. Some, couldn't.

She’ll be fine.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

By the way, i started out at 38 lbs because my bow was 40-50 lbs....
i'm now comfortably shooting 44 now which is more than enough for hunting...


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Dont give up on her. When I got my first bow I was playing college basketball and basically lived in the weight room. I was bench pressing about 15lbs over my weight. Which as you know is an accomplishment for a woman. Well I couldnt pull back 45lbs...I struggled to pull 42. That was the lowest we could get the bow backed down to. Now I have been shooting for a few years and have no problem pulling 50. Since I have been down this road my best advice for you is to make sure the bow she has is a "smooth draw" bow. She will be able to pull more weight if the bow dosent have a huge break over. The more she shoots the stronger she will get just dont try to advance the poundage to quickly and develop bad habits. Best of Luck


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks you so much for the info. It is greatly appreciated. I to know if I don't keep up on shooting on a reguler basis my draw seems to get tougher at times and makes me feel like a weakling. I may turn her down to 30# so its not as much work for her. She will probably develop better form and get more enjoyment if its not as hard for her to pull back. Thanks again and happy shooting


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Pulling a bow requires using muscles that have never been used before so it's natural for her to struggle with higher poundages, its not a sign of weakness by any means. We all started off somewhere. I started off at 30 and now I shoot 40 because I like it where it is.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*She's not weak!*

Congrats on your wife's interest in archery and wanting to participate in a wonderful activity with you! 

I would suggest you DROP her bow wt. for awhile! Then as others suggested, increase wt. 1-2 lbs. in a few weeks IF it's feeling too easy even after lots of shooting. As you hinted.. trying too hard and struggling can develop form issues or take the fun out of it, resulting in problems both now AND later. Also, having gone through some joint-related issues of my own over the past few years, OVER-use and "micro injuries" could cause her to have to give up archery altogether, if recovery/rehab isn't addressed properly etc. You want her to enjoy archery for a lifetime, so no need to rush things now! 

I started with my bow set on it's lowest setting when I started, and after a couple of years had only then increased 10# from where I started, and I have always been quite strong for my size. And after enduring a 4 year layoff from archery, you better believe I dropped the wt. back down.. not to where I STARTED, but down 5#. I will gradually increase it a little at a time as I redevelope/improve form, and build enough endurance of shooting muscles to shoot arrow after arrow at the range, and still hold steady! 

A good friend of mine is same size as your wife, and because she was forced to basically work like a "ranch hand" from childhood through young adulthood, then had jobs that ALSO caused a lot of shoulder and other joint strain, she's had to undergo painful surgery and rehab, and after sev. years is still not 100% nor will she ever be. So PLEASE folks.. start on the "easier" side with archery or other activities that can be strain-inducing or repetitive use injury causing! You think you're young and tough now and will always be tough and recover quickly.. but those old seemingly "mild" issues or problems can be major problems later.. you might have to give up activities you love, careers, jobs, etc. Leave the macho attitudes in the men's football locker room and just have FUN and develop proper form etc. 

Again, congrats, and have a wonderful time together!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

fowl_natured said:


> Thanks you so much for the info. It is greatly appreciated. I to know if I don't keep up on shooting on a reguler basis my draw seems to get tougher at times and makes me feel like a weakling. I may turn her down to 30# so its not as much work for her. She will probably develop better form and get more enjoyment if its not as hard for her to pull back. Thanks again and happy shooting


Sounds like a good plan...


----------



## JakeMate (Sep 8, 2009)

Same with my wife. My 39 year old, beautiful wife is strong and in great shape. I was surprised when I had to dial her 30-60 Diamond Razor Edge all the way down and she was still struggling a bit. She's only been able to shoot it once so far but you could already tell it was getting easier for her.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

She's not weak at all. I'm 5'2" and my husband had to back my bow down to about 32#'s @ first for me to draw it comfortably. That was 2 years ago and now I shoot 52#'s. She can do it, just tell her to keep at it.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Not every woman can pull a 44# Recurve 300 times a day like Mrs. Park can!

Mrs.Squid shoots a 35# Compound Martin Mystic and Shadowcat and she is our 2009 Adult Female Freestyle State Champion. 

When she jumped camp on me to shoot recurve she started at 26# and has slowly worked her way up to 34# and is pefectly content to stay right there.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

fowl_natured said:


> Thanks you so much for the info. It is greatly appreciated. I to know if I don't keep up on shooting on a reguler basis my draw seems to get tougher at times and makes me feel like a weakling. I may turn her down to 30# so its not as much work for her. She will probably develop better form and get more enjoyment if its not as hard for her to pull back. Thanks again and happy shooting


PLEASE turn it down to where she is comfortable. She may turn it up as she gets used to using those muscles, but she might not. A lot of women get totally turned off of shooting because their men push them for faster bows and heavier draw weights. Don't do that too her. It won't be fun and she could really hurt herself. I think most women start around 30-35#, few will shoot 50 or more.


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats great your wife is getting into archery! It's so much fun, and the people are awesome. Everyone on here is 110% correct. She is not weak at all. I have been shooting for about two years now. I'm 5'3 with 25'' draw. When I started I could only pull around the same amount she is pulling now. But after a while, those muscles started getting stronger. Right now my bow is set at 47 lbs. and I can pull that back comfortably. 

Just give her some time and support her! It is because of my husband that I have come as far as I have : )


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrs. monk is 5'2 160lbs with a medium to large bone structure and she started out pulling 33lbs and now comfortable shoots 38lbs.


----------



## ldeas1975 (May 27, 2009)

I agree with everyone on here. I am 5'2 and weigh 96lbs. I shoot a 23 1/2 inch draw. I started at 33 lbs and a year later I am shooting 52# comfortably. You will be amazed at how quick she will go up in poundage. I would back it off to the lowest poundage and then gradually go up as she is comfortable. Be sure to tell her we said WELCOME TO ARCHERY, it is addicting and we are glad she is joining.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

My wife 24" draw and 5'3" and pulls #38 but can do #42. My step daughter at 12 also can pull #40 and I was in shock lol


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

tutone500 said:


> My wife 24" draw and 5'3" and pulls #38 but can do #42. My step daughter at 12 also can pull #40 and I was in shock lol


Your wife pretty much has the same set up as me but I am comfortable shooting at 40.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

The worst thing is to start her off overbowed. Backing it down to 30# can do the thing to make her feel really good. It's like doing pushups, once you start doing those, you may only be able to do 5, but if you keep working those muscles the number increases. 

Now, you can get some therabands and let her stretch those arms and that will give her the opportunity to use those muscles too. Maybe that will help some. I can imagine she will be able to start increasing in a week. My suggestion is to get her close to a target and let her simply shoot and work on form. Speed would be the last thing I'd worry about right now. Let her "feel" the bow and enjoy the feeling. Most importantly, stay supportive of her. My hubby tells me that he's proud of me from time to time and that charges me up for more. 

By the way, I am a big gal and was once pretty strong. I have undergone the shoulder and elbow surgery. I was shooting regularly and was shooting 50# before the surgeries. I had to start back in the 30's and was proud of that. Once you get your wife started and she builds her muscles and confidence, she'll be ready for the added 1/4 turn.


----------



## cassilou (Feb 1, 2010)

I started around 35lbs just 2 1/2 months ago now I pull back 45lbs easily!


----------



## MuzzyTip (Jan 23, 2010)

You have gotten a lot of good information from all these ladies, and I do agree with them......and add my little suggestions - Leave the draw-weight on your wife's bow turned down, then let her muscles build up....then turn the draw-weight up gradually for her. It is pretty easy to pull muscles...and mess up shoulders when anyone, 'men' or 'women', push themselves to draw more weight than their muscles are ready for. So, just take it slow....build up the muscles and don't forget to have fun!


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

my wife is wanting a bow also. im glad i read this because i was doubting she could pull 30. how does she like the Chaos? its on my list


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I started out pulling 35# then worked my way up to 45# right now I pull 50# my draw is only 24" I have been shooting for 9yrs now. So your wife is not weak just start out low and work her up. She will get there is take time. Happy Shooting


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

My wife shoots 33 pounds @25" draw and is very comfortable at that. She can shoot all day at 33 pounds. She is deadly accurate up to 50 meters and can shoot 70 meters too. It looks like the gateway arch but she does just fine. She moves up to 35 pounds for 3D's but that is her comfortable max. So dont push your wife to go up if she is not ready to do so on her own. 

The main thing for a beginner is FORM not pounds.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Start slow*

My DL is 24 and I'm pulling 40lbs. Started out at 30 lbs 2 1/2 years ago. I'm comfortable at 40 lbs. Don't want to push my shoulders. Had both of them operated on years before starting archery. Don't rush messing yourself up.


----------



## Mrs.Jessie (Feb 5, 2010)

I had to have my husband set mine at 32 also. I'm 5'7 and he was really suprised that I couldn't pull 45-50. I started shooting almost everyday and it's getting easier and easier for me and I might have him adjust to about 40. 
Good luck to her!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Intresting stuff, I thought my wife was weak. I didnt have a draw scale so i had no idea what she was pulling. When i put it on the scale she was pulling 29lbs. I thought forsure she would be pulling well over 40 in no time. She can now pull 40lbs once, but shes comfy at about 36ish pounds.

My wife is a tad under 5 feet and a tad under 100lbs.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

ldeas1975 said:


> I agree with everyone on here. I am 5'2 and weigh 96lbs. I shoot a 23 1/2 inch draw. I started at 33 lbs and a year later I am shooting 52# comfortably. You will be amazed at how quick she will go up in poundage. I would back it off to the lowest poundage and then gradually go up as she is comfortable. Be sure to tell her we said WELCOME TO ARCHERY, it is addicting and we are glad she is joining.


I'm gonna say your a little on the strong side actually.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I am a little different then most on here. I started shootin after a partialy torn rotator cuff on my draw arm... So when hubby decided to start shootin I thought it was impossible for me.. but we were able to find me a bow that could go down to 25# range.. this was 13 yrs ago so hard to find a low priced bow to "try" the sport 1st.. to fit me.. And standin in the yrd shootin 6 shots almost killed me every time.. but I kept at it.. huntin legal for AR is 40#'s so I had to work at it if I wanted to hunt.. I wasnt a 3D shooter yet then. Now I CAN pull 50# but chose not to.. I am more comfortable with lower weights. I am pullin 42.5# right now and love it.. And I can shoot unlimited amounts when shootin out in the yrd. now.. 

the most important thing is to make it fun for her, help her want to do it and not get discuraged at it..(either of u)


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

my wife shoots a 08 bowtech general 40 to 50. at first she could only pull 38# so I got her 200 grain arrows and her speed is 277fps at 27inch draw she is 5foot 7, but after a month of shooting target at home she joined a league and her avg. is 248 out of 300.
She still thinks her bow is set at 38lbs but over time I've moved her poundage up slowly along with her sights. she now pulls 45lbs and she doesn't even know it!!! She still thinks shes at 38lbs.lol I don't want to tell her yet that i've moved up her poundage cause i don't want it on her mind when she is shooting league.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

I have only been shooting for about 2 years and only intermittantly and only taarget archery. I am 5'7" and my husband thought I should be able to pull and HOLD a lot more than I did at first. I was only able to do #35 and after a lot of shots even that seems like a lot for me...I also an 'middle age'. I shoot about #41 now. Her saftey and comfort and the bow's safety...the rest will come and have fun!:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bowtech2006 said:


> my wife shoots a 08 bowtech general 40 to 50. at first she could only pull 38# so I got her 200 grain arrows and her speed is 277fps at 27inch draw she is 5foot 7, but after a month of shooting target at home she joined a league and her avg. is 248 out of 300.
> She still thinks her bow is set at 38lbs but over time I've moved her poundage up slowly along with her sights. she now pulls 45lbs and she doesn't even know it!!! She still thinks shes at 38lbs.lol I don't want to tell her yet that i've moved up her poundage cause i don't want it on her mind when she is shooting league.


My hubby has done that to me a few times too.. But after a few shots I ask him "u been turnin my bow up?" and he just laugh at me.. 

The main reason I dont pull the 50#'s that I can is... I hunt.. on cold days heavier weights are near impossible to draw after long sit in stand. I shoot 3D.. 25 targets drag on ya after a while (heat and cold facter in there too). And I shoot 5 spot league.. ours is not the 60 shot round but is 45 shot round.. we do 45 shots in about 45 min... And I was shootin it at 49-50# and would pay for it toward the end.. so like all have said.. keepin it comfortable is key... keepin the ladies interested and not frustrated is what they need in the beginin.. then watch out.. the skys the limit for em.. :shade:


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

There are other factors to consider here:
You can't compare draw weights on different compound bows- some cams break over easier and faster than others. The draw length is most important, if too long for the shooter, the cam breaks/rolls over farther back and the pull is harder. Make certain her draw length is correct. 
I have been shooting awhile and have several bows. I can tell you that the pull on some is more difficult than others, draw length and poundage being equal. Also I can pull more weight with certain releases. The shorter the distance from the hand to the d-loop or string, the easier the draw. 
Also speed is not everything, form is (as mentioned earlier). Bad habits are very hard to break. Shoulders are easy to injure (esp when cold and stiff-as in hunting situations). Use stretch bands before going out.
Different bows shoot faster (3d) at lower draw weights, but they may have a more radical cam. Don't worry about speed in hunting, indoor spots, known distance 3-d. 
Start doing your shoulder exercises NOW or I promise you, you will eventually have pain and damage. Build up those rotator cuffs. I personally do the NY Jets program with 3 lb weights and can feel the burn. Each exercise takes only 30 seconds but there are about 20 of them.
Keep your draw shoulder down and back as much as you can when drawing your bow -this helps utilize the upper back muscles instead.
I hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

what's the NY Jets program?


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Shes not weak...she has to build up the muscle is all..I started low, about 28-29 lbs and have worked my way comfortably up to 50 lbs...Good luck to her,,,you guys will have a blast shooting 3D together


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

ILINIMUD said:


> my wife is wanting a bow also. im glad i read this because i was doubting she could pull 30. how does she like the Chaos? its on my list


A little update. She loves the Chaos and I think it fits her well. With that said she hasn't ever tried any other bows either. She has been shooting it every day she can. 

I think the 2010 PSE Chaos NI is a great little starter bow with a good amount of adjustability. Its not overly big, really light at just over 3 lbs, 6 7/8" brace height and decent speed. 

I ran it through a chrono just for fun cuz I was curious. The bow is shooting 30 lb draw, 23.5 DL, 255 grain arrow, tube style peep @ 184 FPS consistently. But she should soon be well over those speed with increased draw weight (when she's ready) and lighter arrow tips (50 grain instead of 75). 

My buddy just shot it last night and grouped 3 arrows at about a 1/2-3/4" size group from 20 yards! So its a pretty accurate little bow.

I will post pics of it in a week or two when we get it all pimped out :teeth:


----------



## HoytGirl903 (Feb 12, 2010)

My first bow was a Diamond razors edge and it was set at 44 lbs. It was difficult for me to shoot at first and wore me out quickly. I then bought a Kobalt and turned it down to 40 lbs. That was a year ago and now I am pulling back 47 lbs. She is not week at all.....practice and time will increase her strength.


----------

